# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  كارول سماحة تعود للقاهرة وتغني لمصر

## الحصن نيوز

تستعد النجمة كارول سماحة للعودة لمصر مرة أخرى خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة، حيث كانت قد غادرت الأسبوع الماضي، مع اشتداد المظاهرات المطالبة بالتغيير، وتعرض سيارتها للتخريب. 


وذكرت الصفحة الرسمية للمطربة اللبنانية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي Facebook أن كارول قررت تنفيذ أغنية جديدة تُهديها لمصر، ستقوم بتسجيلها خلال الأيام المقبلة، وهي كلمات الشاعر أيمن بهجت قمر وألحان محمد يحيى. 


هذا ومن المقرر أن تقوم كارول بتصوير الأغنية التي تعتبر العمل الغنائي الأول الذي تنتجه شركة Cedars Art Production – "صبّاح أخوان". 


وكانت كارول قد غادرت مصر قبل أيام بعد وقوع بعض الفوضى في المنطقة التي يقع فيها الفندق التي كانت تقيم فيه، وتعرض سيارتها للتكسير.





لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

